# Saving GIF's and Flash Animations that give you no option to save...



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Now... I know most of the whizzes and legends here likely know this one... But in my travels I noticed that most people don't. Forgive me if this tip seems like old hat.

Ok... have you ever hit a sight with a cool GIF's or a Flash animation that you would love to keep and save but the sight these animations are at will not let you copy or save as picture? (Most Flash animations don't let you save them). Their is a way to save any... ANY animation that prints up on your Internet Explorer screen. Even video clips... music... Anything. Because any picture... animation... video clip... music file you got on a web page is stored in the "Temporary Internet Files" folder.

If you hit a web sight where you want something you seen or heard there... remember or write the web sight down then go the "Temporary Internet Files" Folder. To get to them navigate this path: C: WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files. This folder is usually large (Has allot of files stored). So it may take some time for all the files there to buffer visible in the window. Scroll down to the group of files you see there with the same web address. Find the file you want to keep. (Hard at times... just pick the one that sounds right.) If you were not able to copy or save said file on the web page... you also will not be able to veiw it in the "Temporary Internet Files" folder. You have to copy it to another folder. My favorite way is to highlight the file... right click it... "Copy" it and then "Paste" it into a different folder. Or highlight... click "Edit" in the top toolbar... Then "Copy To Folder...". Once it is out of the "Temporary Intenet Files" folder you will have unrestricted access and it is yours to do as you please. (Note: Flash animations will ask for witch program you want to use to open it. Use Internet Explorer.)

I find this method great. I haven't found anything I couldn't save using this method.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

foamer...that's a nice post...even if some of us knew it.

just about every tweak I ever post, some people already know...though I have a few nobody thought of, but most, some people know, so it's good to be reminded of some of these old tricks.

let me add to your great post;

everybody should move the temporary INTERNET files to an easier access, like the desktop.

if you don't like cluttering up your desktop, just make the icon transparent, but put this folder locally.

now, here's the easiest way to get to the folder and move it, forget all that navigate to this or that.

just open tools>internet options>temporary internet files, settings>move folder.

done

nice post foamer


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi Foamer.....many thanks for that excellent post. That will come in handy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks everyone...

I didn't think of putting the Internet Temp File On the desktop perris. That would be easier. Even if with just a shortcut. But no problem moving it. I always move the file from the C: drive to the D: drive when a computer I'm working on has 2 HD's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Brilliant foamer - I have been struggling all evening to save a certain gif and get it to work on the site, with no luck. Now I can try your tip. Thanks

T2


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm gonna stick this on this thread, and you guyz can stick it wherever else you want.

to bring up all your temporary files...very simple.

you should paste this on a page where you can access this whenever you want.

%temp%.

ok, hit windows key+r

paste that in, ...voiala...cool


----------



## GirlyinOz (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks Foamer and Perris - I think you're both very clever and I shall follow those tips as I like saving .gifs and animations.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello,

I hope you are able to help. 

I downloaded a certain gif from a site, I uploaded it to TSG in the Image thread, I could see it, but people viewing the thread could not - I think there was a link to my desktop. 

How do I change the address of the gif so that I can upload it properly from my desktop to TSG, without having to go to the original site to copy it's "address". 

If I haven't made myself clear, please ask me again I did search my temporary folder, but there are so many files in it I couldn't find the one I wanted. I have saved my temporary folder to the desktop, as suggtested, and presume that it is all right to delete all the many files in it. Is that correct?

Thank you.

T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Some good posts already...

I found this also as a useful method to save the **.swf* files which are the flash animations...

Start->Run->Find->Files or folders...

In the space for the keywords, type **.swf* and the location to search, C:\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder. Or whever its located on the disk. If you search for it that way, things will be much easier and you wont have to go through the entire folder and look for the required file(s)...

As far as the gifs are concerned, well there will be 1000s of them already, so a find files might not be a good suggestion, but no harm in trying...

More about the swf files...I used this program few times and it works great. It saves all the flash animated to disk, be it small, huge any size it saves the flash(swf file) without any problem...

Click Here To Know More About Flash Hunter

Download Flash Hunter


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks pvc, have downloaded the program. So, instead of the gif extension, I rename them with .swf?

Best wishes
T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
Np at all

You've to do nothing actually related to saving the file *extensions*. Once you view any site with flash animations all you've to do it, open the Flash Hunter program. I guess its also added to the *Tools* menu in IE... So if you click on that, it'll automatically show you the flash animated files on that webpage and you can save them all or save the ones you want to.

So no need to edit anything manually as far as the extensions are concerned 

Have a great day!


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
Can you plz give the link for that exact post? Thx!

About the attachment, if you attach an image correctly then there should be no problems at all as they'll be uploaded to the TSG site and not your desktop. The answers could be many but it would be very helpful if you could post back with the address of that post...hope this is clear!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello pvc,

It was in the image thread, but I went back and deleted it because the gif didn't show. I then went to the actual gif site and copied it from there and it did post to the site. The page where it did post correctly is:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=611198#post611198

Thanks for your help, sorry I didn't think to post the one I deleted I am just about to load the Flash Hunter program now

Bye,

T2


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello again,

I opened Flash Hunter and tried to use it, but the options to save and copy are "greyed-out", and the program just sits there not doing anything! I expect I haven't done something properly I see it is a 30 day trial program and then needs to be purchased.

T2


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Tuppence2

Not sure if you have this figured out but the images you can see but don't show here
look like they are linked to a site that does not allow direct linking

i.e. your trying to post directly from there site

maybe I'm the one that's confused  ... wouldn't be the first time

buck


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello buck,

No you are "spot on", I *can* get the images to show in TSG when I copy them directly from the gif sites. I had tried saving them to my p.c. and then posting them, but that wasn't working!

I now have to get Flash Hunter sorted- I can't get it to do anything! I'm beginning to think that software, or something, out there doesn't like me

T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
Give me the link for that site...with the flash animations and I'll help you better...


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
I installed the program for you and tried it and it worked gr8 again!

I visited the page, http://www.123greetings.com/flowers/friend/flower3.html

Its a greeting cards site, once the flash file loaded all I did was right click(not on the flash file) in IE, select *Download Flash Files*. Then select the file in the File URL option, next click on _File->Save flash_. It worked, I was able to save it to disk and it also played without any problem.

Try that and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Ok, pvc. Will do that. Thanks. (just had Windows 200 installed and a second hard-drive - all free!!)

T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok, sounds gr8...

Try what I posted and if you need any further info feel free to ask(dont have to tell you this)

Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Hello pvc, thank you 

I lost the Flash Hunter program in the wipe of Win 98, so will have to get it again. That is what you mean me to do, isn't it.? And then try what you say? Or try what you posted without Flash Hunter. Sorry to be obtuse - it's been a long day!

Take care,
T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
Np at all.

If you want things to be easy...install Flash Hunter and try the method I posted...that should help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

OK pvc. Thanks.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

YVW T2


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Hello pvc. Will Flash Hunter work with Mozilla. Couldn't get it to operate in that program? It worked, though, in IE. Just going to see if I can get it to show all the gifs in my temporary folder.

Will let you know.

Have a good day,
T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

T2,
Glad that it worked in IE. Not sure if it works with Mozilla as I've never tried that browser...

I dont think it will show any of the gifs or for that matter any files... other than flash or swf files...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Hello pvc,

Thank you once again I have it sorted now, I think 

Just off to work for a couple of hours (3.30 p.m.), see you later.

T2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You're very very welcome T2 

Glad that you got it working...need more info feel free to ask...

Have a great day!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

LMAO

Well thank you all! 
Historically if I was denied something that I wanted at a website, I would just open up FrontPage and stubbornly download the whole darned thing!

.. life just gets easier!

MDM


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MadDogMugsy:_
> *LMAO
> 
> Well thank you all!
> ...


*LYAO*

Do you expect *everyone to own a copy of Frontpage to stubbornly download the whole darned thing?*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

gosh no sir!
... what I was saying was "thanks for all of this info" cuz I _used to_ download via FP (and it was a huge pain and time waster) - was not implying that y'all should - lol


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MadDogMugsy:_
> *gosh no sir!
> ... what I was saying was "thanks for all of this info" cuz I used to download via FP (and it was a huge pain and time waster) - was not implying that y'all should - lol  *


Np Mam!

You're most welcome


----------



## mazam (Oct 17, 2002)

Hello!

Thanks for the tip.
I try to help u to find ur temp. Internet files in windows to installation of programe "ACDsee v.4.0 for Win9x/2000/XP" which help u to show the files with image and help u to copy from one folder to an other.

Thanks & regds,

Azam Baig


----------

